# Painting Photo site



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

This is an odd site, it popped up in my google alerts. You can't really search it, unless you click on the recent searches at the bottom or use google.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Is this yours??


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

A lot of the pics are, but not the site. If I play with the search, I get this

This is the home page.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

It is part of a link farm; i found this page from navigating from the root page.

http://rcpaint.posterous.com/a-brush-with-john-howell

the main page http://paintingphotofy.com/ has no inbound links just out bound.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks John, i figured it was something like that.


----------

